# Pickerel Creek Fishing



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Can you fish at Pickerel Creek? If so, do pickerel actually reside in the creek, and what other fish are in there? Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

My Daughter was standing here when I read this post, she fishes there with friends, Her answer was, catfish, white bass, sheephead, carp, TICKS, and LOTS of Snakes!  
It's actually a wildlife area located along the Sandusky bay,
so it's mostly shallow bayshore fishing. There is a creek out there called pickerel, it might have got it's name from the pike that used to run up it in the spring, but now it's so shallow, you would be lucky to catch bullheads in there.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

be careful of the duck hunters. That is a pretty popular spot even if no ducks are holding there. Most of the area is sectioned off into zones that get drawn by hunters for the day and you won't be allowed or welcomed in those zones.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Pickerel Creek is a ditch that has no flow to it anymore. Absolutely not worth fishing. Cranberry Creek or Old Womens Creek are much better choices. Or Cold Creek or Beaver Creek any of those will hold Steelhead this time of year. Especially this weekend. With this rain the Steelhead will be in the Creeks and Rivers in full force.


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

pickerel creek itself is pretty much only fishable by boat. small launch spot where the creek goes under rt. 6. i have caught crappie there in the spring but have never tried it in the fall. the creek has plenty of water except closer to the bay.

there is also little pickerel creek east of pickerel creek that looks more like a ditch but hear stories of pike/pickerel being caught.

and pickerel creek wildlife area which is pretty much off limits during duck season


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Bronzeback
Do you know if theres any trees blocking the creek?
Is it deep enough this time of year for a flat bottom jon boat/5hp?
I catch crappies out of green cr, but have never tried pickerel.
In my earlier post, I was talking about the wildlife area, you park along 6 and take the long walk back to the bay.
Just not this time of year! [email protected]


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

You can get to the Bay via vehicle if you drive north on the main road at Willow Point Wildlife Area, just down the road from Pickerel Creek.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

when you say beaver creek, do u mean the acutal creek? And is that the one right off of beaver creek res. in the clyde/green springs area? Thanks

Ryan


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

what do u guys reccomend for steelheads this time of year, i do not own a fly rod.

thanks

Ryan


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Beaver Creek meaning the one on the way to Cleveland just past Vermilion on Rt. 2. For Steelhead I would recommend 6 to 8lb fl. carbon and even possible 4lb depending on water clarity. I use a 1/64 black jig tipped with a maggot if I'm not using my fly rod. I like to find the bottom and then adjust my indicator(bobber) just above it. Rostertails also work in Rainbow trout color along with chrome and red, orange has worked well for me also. Little Cleo's in silver and blue(small ones) or silver and green or orange reeled in very slowly just off the bottom work also(try throwing up river and bring back down if you can, similates food coming down river like it normally would). A few things I have used to catch Steelhead. Minnows also work and so do wax worms if you want to save some $.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure if you mean the creek itself or the hunting area??? you need a permit to enter the hunting area and it is closed to any thing other than duck hunting, i heard that there is good cat fishing out in front of P.C.,but it's a long walk to the bay. the creek itself is too shallow,even for a kayak we tried to hunt it.


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

wlb
pickerel creek is plenty deep for your setup.
the only place that gets shallow is up by the mouth of the bay. probably 100-150 yards before the mouth but up to that point it is deep enough, like 5-6-7 feet deep.
not aware of any down trees to stop you, but there are some limbs down in the water that you have to navigate over so go slow. 1 or 2 spots you have to tilt your motor up and push/pull your way over the limb. but not a big deal.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

when you get down by the bay the water depth is in inches and the mud is knee deep. we tried to get out on the bay with kayak type boats and couldn't .unless the water level was up due to recent rains.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished the creek yesterday, just was a nice day to be out. I only caught a few chubs but had fun nontheless. Did see all kinds of wildlife: snake, groundhog, wooly bears, many bird species.. etc etc... scored points with the gf! (other than the snake)


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone took there boat up this creek this year so far if so what is the conditions of the creek plan on launching here in a couple weeks

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

